# Modified 458



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

As most know i love gtr's through and through but when i started working with these i knew i had to have one ,its gone now but here is a few before i sold it:wavey:


----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

more pics


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow!! Beautiful in that white, You must have too much money to be buying these cars


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Lovely pics, 458 lines are simply gorgeous, what's the location for the bridge/tunnel pics?


----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks guys:thumbsup:

Tin the tunnel is just by tower bridge


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

That's stunning mate. Jaw dropping.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Alex, I'm loving your car. I just got back into a MY14 but the 458 was a close call (couldn't justify the 2seater in the end).. Do you mind me asking what mods you did, especially the exterior bits and wheels, looks stunning!


----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Rizzy yes I can 
Oakley designs carbon side skirts and front lip
Novtiec carbon front splitters ,carbon front bumper insert vents, carbon rear engine cover vents , full black novitec black led light kit. 
Vorstiner carbon rear diffuser with carbon fog surrounds
Adv1 dc10 custom offset 21/22 set up on p zero Nero 255/335
Novitec 2litre carbon air box and Oakley titanium exhaust no silencer straight pipe with armytrix titanium tips


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Great cars, been out in a Speciale, fab experience.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks stunning, makes the standard one in red look pants.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

cant believe it sold without all the bits on it.
New owner must have been kicking themself


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm from Bristol gutted didn't see this about amazing car seen it on ebay


----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

yeah tell me about chris nightmare but still no one will be building one like that for a while in the uk

wow really i used it as my daily parked it everywhere gym ,shopping ,meals etc


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

That's a stunner mate!


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

Really wanted to buy this car, Stunning does not justify it in my eyes. Perfection


----------



## WesleyHiers (Jun 19, 2015)

Be careful not to post your address...as I may be tempted to show up to steal your lovely car. Amazing. I'm jealous.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

WesleyHiers said:


> Be careful not to post your address...as I may be tempted to show up to steal your lovely car. Amazing. I'm jealous.


First post tells us he's already sold it though


----------



## WesleyHiers (Jun 19, 2015)

TAZZMAXX said:


> First post tells us he's already sold it though


My fault. I guess I should have said don't tell me the address of the guy he sold the car to, hahahaha. I was just trying to compliment the gentleman. Let me also say I am not a car thief


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Where you parked at Schiphol airport a few months ago by any chance? I can't remember the one I saw was from the UK or not, but looked identical!


----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

the car was sold in march and was completely put back to stock as ferrari finance will not finance a modified car even if its only exterior due to possibly voiding the warranty 

i sold all the parts to a guy in south africa which unbelievably his parents lived only a mile away from mine!! small world :chuckle:


----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

markM3 said:


> Great cars, been out in a Speciale, fab experience.


yeah i was lucky enough to be one of the first in the uk to drive them as part of the ferrari event driver team we did the launch day at silverstone introducing owners that had placed orders on the car this was the first 8 cars in the uk


i also took mine to look pretty in the paddock:chuckle:


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

destroyed one of these couple weeks back guys face was priceless with his girlfriend haha nice cars though


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

One word! Stunning


----------



## ISR36 (May 6, 2015)

Looks stunning in white. Heard a 458 Speciale fly past me the other week, one of very few Ferraris that I actually could appreciate.


----------

